# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مابين سلطان العاشقين الزبير عوض الكريم والقبطان حاج حسن عثمان

## سامرين

*ثنائيه رائعه تلك التى جمعت سلطان العاشقين بقبطان المريخ وكانت بدايتها مباراة جوبا 
ففى مباراة جوبا الشهيرة التي انتصر فيها المريخ بهدف الراحل المقيم سامي عز  الدين كانت بداية الغزو المريخي للفضاء الخارجي واستحواذه علي اول كؤوسه  المحمولة جوا ..وقد كان شاعرنا واديبنا الاريب الاستاذ الزبير عوض الكريم  حضورا في تلك المباراة الرائعة وقد وثق ذلك الانتصار التاريخي في رسالة  شعرية بعثها من موقع عمله هناك لصديقه القبطان حاج حسن عثمان ...والذي  عاتبه علي غيابه هو والبروف علي المك من التفاعل مع انتصارات المريخ العظيم  ..والقصيدة بعنوان سجايا النجوم الغوالي من شعر الزبير عوض الكريم ويقول  فيها :-

اخي حاج حسن 
اذا طال مني الغياب فتلك
ظروف ابتعادي وحكم الزمن
فقد جبت اقصي الجنوب طوافا 
فما قل حبي لكم او وهن
فلا العشق للنجم يوما تراخي
ولا القلب غير الزعيم افتتن
اعيش مع النصر بعدا سعيدا
ويحلو اقترابي لكم في المحن
فهذي سجايا النجوم الغوالي
وتلك تعاليمها في الفطن
فبالامس كان لقائي حبيبا
بمن سجلوا النصر خلقا وفن
بمن امتعوا القلب قبل العيون
وادموا الاكف  وهزوا البدن
بمن استعادوا رشاقة قرعم
وابداع برعي بهم اقترن 
لهم اظهرته الجموع انتماء
فبعض  ابان وبعض رطن 
فللنجم دين هنا مستحق 
اذا شاء بالروح فليرتهن 
فمعذرة يااخي ان غفوت 
فبين النجوم مكاني الاحن
اعانق لؤلؤها في انتشاء 
فيا سعد من ضمها واختضن 
الم تجعل الود فرضا علينا 
وتغرس فينا التاخي سنن
وتسقي التواضع نبع اقتدار 
قوي العزيمة لا يمتهن
سجايا العظام عظام دواما
ومجد النجوم حليف الزمن  

كما  ان الشاعر الزبير عوض الكريم كتب في واحة الادب المريخي عن القبطان حاج  حسن عثمان قائلا حاج حسن عثمان القبطان القدير المؤتمن حيث قال في قصيدته  :-
طال الغياب وشوقنا فاق التفاقم واحتقن 
يامن به ارتبط البديع من المعاني واقترن
يارئعا وهب البلاغة كل ابداع وفن
سطرت في المريخ ادبا لن يجود به الزمن 
ونظمت فيه روائعا ستظل كنزا مختزن
كنت الحريص عليه مجدا في فؤادك محتضن
والزود عن امجادنا شيم القدير المؤتمن
اطلقت للقلم العنان فما تعثر او لحن 
لامال يوما للتهاتر لا اساء ولا لعن
مارمته للذات نفعا او اردت له الثمن 
ماخط سطرا في التنافر والتناحر والفتن
اعطي الولاء قداسة فوق المكاسب والمنن
ياحامل القلم الذي ماغاب عجزا او وهن
قد هام هذا الصرح عشقا باقتدارك وافتتن 

 كما ان الشاعر والاديب الاريب الزبير عوض الكريم  خلد برعي القانون بقصيدة  رائعة عنوانها القانون وجهها للقبطان حاج حسن عثمان الذي بدوره قام برد  القصيدة للزبير حيث ان الزبير نظم هذه القصيدة بمناسبة فوز اللاعب برعي  احمد البشير بنجمومية موسم 61- 1962 وبفارق الفين صوت عن منافسه لاعب  الهلال امين زكي حيث ان  قال فيها :
اهنأ بها ياصاحبي ... هبة يخلدها الزمن
هبة الجماهير التي...دفعت لك اليوم الثمن
فلان تكن امتعتها ...سحرا وابداعا وفن
فلقد حبتك بطولة ...والصوت شخص مؤتمن
يزن الامور بعقله...وزنا تزكيه الفطن
انا وهبتك طائعا ...عشقا بفنك واقترن 
فلطالما امتعتني...وازلت عن نفسي المحن
لاغرو ياقانون ...فالامتاع عندك محتضن
بالراس غرد وانتشي ...حيث استطاب له السكن 
الفان فرق واضح ... ان هاج زيد او طعن
فانعم بفوزك يااخي ...بطلا يتوجه الوطن
فالطالما عشنا السرور ...ودمع غيرنا مختزن
ياليتي اجد القصيدة ..مطاوعا ياحاج حسن
لاصيغه شعرا...لمن عشق النجوم بها افتتن
فالشعر ود  والمشاعر ...ودها لا يمتهن 

ورد القبطان حاج حسن عثمان علي القصيدة بالابيات التالية:-

عوض الكريم نظمتها عصماء تحوي كل فن 
خلدت فيها قائد المريخ مفخرة الوطن
جعلت جماهير الندي حديثها ماصغت من شعر حسن
كم رددت مبهورة وزنا تزكيه الفطن
الفان فرق واضح ان ثار زيد او طعن 
حسب القصيدة انها نالت من البطل المتن
ومن الادارة مايجل اخا النجوم عن الثمن
فأهنا زبير فقد نظمت من الروائع مافتن
فالشعر ود والمشاعر ودها لايمتهن 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااع صفوي عالي الرقي والروعة

شكرا يادكتورة على هذه الاشراقات

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله رووووووووووووووعه ياسامرين 

ياحليل ناس زمان والله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر دكتورة سامرين على إتحافنا بهذه الروائع
*

----------

